# hospital?????



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

does anyone think i should go to the hospital, i dont know where i am and i dont recognise anyone atall, could this be something more serious than dp/dr???? its gotten much worse. like when i think of my name, it means nothing to me, and it sounds weird.
im at my sisters house and i dont recognise it atall


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I would go.
Don't take any chances.
Even if it is "all in your head" it?s serious enough to warrant a visit to the hospital in my opinion.
Make sure your ipod is full. It will take some time.
Depending on how desperate you are, you could make an emergency appointment with your therapist, psychiatrist, or family doctor.
You must do something.
Action will help stop any panic that you may start to feel because of your symptoms.
Good luck.
Of course that is just what I think.


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

so no one else gets this with dp/dr then?????????? now im really scared!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

singer24 said:


> so no one else gets this with dp/dr then?????????? now im really scared!


No no no no
I get it when I am thinking about DP too much and start to freak out.
I will PM you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Anna  
It is Dp,d I remember when I had it that severe,its terrifying hell.
You do know where you are because you just told us that you are at your sisters house-its just unfamilar-thats just a feeling.Its Dp,d at its worst but nothing more serious I dont thnk.
I wont be around on the forum very much at all from now on but I really wanted to try and reasure you that what youre experiencing is Dp,d,it feels like youre litterally losing losing your mind, but you arent and wont I promise you.If you wanna stay in touch you can PM me or email me.I hope you feel a bit better now at least.

Take care.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Hi Anna
> It is Dp,d I remember when I had it that severe,its terrifying hell.
> You do know where you are because you just told us that you are at your sisters house-its just unfamilar-thats just a feeling.Its Dp,d at its worst but nothing more serious I dont thnk.
> I wont be around on the forum very much at all from now on but I really wanted to try and reasure you that what youre experiencing is Dp,d,it feels like youre litterally losing losing your mind, but you arent and wont I promise you.If you wanna stay in touch you can PM me or email me.I hope you feel a bit better now at least.
> ...


Good point


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

its probably worth it, id go myself but in england youd probably be waiting like 3-4 hrs so its pointless. oh dont tell them anything about suicide cus they might section you as well! unless you feeel you need to be ? jus remember at least there is something you can do


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

dancingwobbler said:


> its probably worth it, id go myself but in england youd probably be waiting like 3-4 hrs so its pointless. oh dont tell them anything about suicide cus they might section you as well! unless you feeel you need to be ? jus remember at least there is something you can do


Another good point
Get back to us - we are worried


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

dancingwobbler said:


> its probably worth it, id go myself but in england youd probably be waiting like 3-4 hrs so its pointless. oh dont tell them anything about suicide cus they might section you as well! unless you feeel you need to be ? jus remember at least there is something you can do


The three-four hours waiting thing can be true but here in the UK they do not section people for being suicidal,beleive me,they dont.If you make an attempt then they condider it but still its highley unlikley.In my past I have spent many hours sat in the emergency room feeling suicidal-they usually call the on call psychiatrist-who are usually allways trainee student psychs and who can take like an infuriating further 4-5 hours to get there, then you talk and then they may come up with a "plan"...this may involve getting you an apointment with a psychiatrist and they go from there but there isnt anything on the spot they can do.If you feel you really need to go to the hospital then you should go but in all honestly,it can be a wasted journey,and wouldnt acomplish much more than visiting your doctor-just being honest.If you are feeling very suicidal which you dont mention you can call the out of hours doctors and they can advise you.Sometimes its worth the trip to the hospital because it can get the ball rolling in the sence that you may get a care plan and they can access your needs better and maybe offer you further support.


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey guys thanks for all your replies,

im not suicidal, and would def not ever do anything like that, im just really scared thats all.
im a bit reassured now spirit, i know every bit of information about my life but nothing seems like it is familiar atall, its like my brains blocked, a couple of weeks ago it wasnt this bad.
like i looked at my daughter earlier and i it didnt seem like she was mine. nothing registered in my brain. 
all i think all day is, who am i, what am i, where am i, and who are all these people?
im thinking it now as im writing this........
thanks for all your advice guys
and i dont think it could be anything mor serious coz i can remember things like my name, d.o.b, where i live, other peoples names....etc.... but it just dosent mean anything.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

You know that reminds me of a really bad day about a year ago.
I was going off effexor just to see if I still needed it.
Every day I dropped bit by bit until is was so depressed and stunned I was coaching a kids soccer team and could not think of anything to say.
Anyway, during this "down" time I looked at my kids and _*they*_ where the robots!!
They where like puppets to me.
It was at dinner.
I was so shocked I just got up half way through dinner and headed straight to the drug store for more effexor. 
The relief was almost instantaneous.

So depression and anxiety made my DP way worse.

I said to my shrink "no more puppets". I did not care if I was hooked on effexor. No more puppets. Never again.

What I am saying is get what help you can for this thing.

And* No more puppets!!*


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

BTW thank god your OK
I got scared.


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey mark,

thankyou for caring hun,

ive got a very strong feeling that its my hormones causing me to feel this bad coz its a coincidence that i feel this bad during my period!
its just so scary but i keep telling myself im not gonna die and its just a feeling, i want to start feeling better within the next week coz im going to florida on monday and theres no way i can get on that plane feeling this bad. and also its my daughters first birthday on the 18th so i want to enjoy that with her!!!!!
i feel slightly better today, doing things to try and take my mind off it.
until i forget my name and where i live i wont be going to the hospital. id prob be waiting there for hours anyway and they would palm me off with medication and refer me back to my psychiatrist(who is crap).

i am soooo glad all you guys are here to reassure me when i feel bad. because no one else understands!!!!!

lots of hugs

xxxxxx


----------



## thru_a_pane_of_glass (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm only new here but from my personal experience hospital isn't the best place to be. They never treated me well or understood and I was more scared and isolated. I will never go to seek help from hospital again for this disorder. Last time I went, out of desperation, I waited 3hrs to then be 'assessed' in 10min by a junior intern psychologist who has never spoken to me before who told me I don't have what I said I have (and been diagnosed with), then dropped me out the front of the hospital to find my own way home. They also said even if they wanted to keep me, there wasn't enough beds and most of the others in the psyc ward were addicts which wasn't a good environment for me.

What you said still sounds exactly like DP/DR. Mine has gotten steadily worse too, I have no association to my name either. I also have trouble recognising people and I don't recognise myself in the mirror. Like, I know that's what i'm supposed to look like, but it doesn't feel like me. I guess this isn't much help to you but all I can say is try and stay at home where you know in the back of your head is your home, and try and distract yourself with small things that make you focus, like cleaning something, or drawing, writing, watching tv... 
I'd go to your doctor and get something for the anxiety that is making it feel worse.


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

i wouldnt want to go stay in one of those hospitals, i askesd my psychiatrist if i could and she advised me against it coz the patients attacked a lady who went in there for depression!!!!!
i think i would also feel more scared aswell being there away from my family, i feel lonely enough as it is!!  
and the disraction thing is good....im busy packing today for my hols and im organising my daughters birthday party, and housework(boring!!!)
i feel abit more upbeat today......

xx


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

lol!!! i do listen to my music when im doing housework..i love my music.


----------



## Woobsie (Dec 9, 2008)

I have episodic DP 4x a year for the past 4 years (fall and winter) and during my first three episodes I went to the hospital..the first two times were suggested by family and friends
infact the first time I had an episode and went to the hospital they did a CAT scan immediately because they thought I had had a stroke (i was only 24 at the time and fit)....
I was also scheduled to have an emergency MRI within 3 weeks, and an EEG within 3 months ...both of which were inconclusive...
I also had every test I can imagine from a week long eeg monitor, blood pressure monitor for 4 days, and an overnite sleep test...
finally after much research on my own doing I finally thought I had it pinpointed down...
I had even seen 3 neurologists ....
When I was finally referred to a psychiatrist I was told I had DP (suprise) and to call him when I was ready to try some drugs (I never called him)

Of course when you have episodic DP you feel anxious and depressed and ancy and just want to feel 'normal' and it seemed like any sort of hope of an answer ..any sort of action..rather than just sitting there as a zombie ..was better

But honestly..I never got any answers....I got lots of suggestions 'you must be depressed..you must be stressed.....just go get some fresh air and relax' by unknowing people....and one time I went (when I didnt know what was wrong with me) I waited 14 hours in the waiting room (Canada's waiting room waits can be 4-8 hours on average now..terrible!) and came out feeling even more hopeless........and my parents had started talking in low voices trying to figure out why I could be 'acting up' or 'wanting attention' which is exactly the opposite of the sort of person I am...

I don't know what to suggest but I would never admit to anyone that I wanted to commit suicide during this because I am so fearful that people would think I actually AM crazy..which I know I am not...and neither are you!


----------

